# Who lit the fuse for the Big Bang or What created God?



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

The answer to everything = *∞ 

Honest it came to me in my dream last night, I've been puzzling about with mandelbrot sets for the past few days and last night in my sleep it hit me, even if we come up with the question how we came to be more questions will pop up ad infinitum.  The deeper we look macrotically or microtically (yeah new words I just made up)it will just go on and on and on.......
*


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

The answer to everything is a pretzel??? I thought it was 42.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

All joking aside, I get what you mean: everything that is _always was_.  If it "always was" that means it didn't come from anywhere, so how is it here?

 Add a little pot and you'll be thoroughly screwed.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

If I rush to the outskirts of the universe and wait for it's expansion to hit me what sound will I hear?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

scientists think that the universe is shrinking and when it comes to a close the next big bang will happen.

It is a continious cycle.


So even if the human race does colonise other planets, the wipe out from the next big bang will be eventually unavoidable anyway.



i am not worried - not in my life time.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If I rush to the outskirts of the universe and wait for it's expansion to hit me what sound will I hear?


 Uhhhh...sound doesn't travel in space...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> It is a continious cycle.


 Yeah, but how did the cycle start?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> scientists think that the universe is shrinking and when it comes to a close the next big bang will happen.
> 
> It is a continious cycle.
> 
> ...



I thought the oscillating theory was abandoned awhile ago   

The Universe is expanding.. isn't it?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

they measured distances between stars and radiowaves etc ; worked out all the mumbo jumbo stuff and i think they discovered the universe is actually shrinking.

But i am no scientist , just what i read in books and what i was taught at collage.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how did the cycle start?




don't ask me! 

ask God if he exists. 

But hey let's not make this religious.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Uhhhh...sound doesn't travel in space...


But the outskirts of the universe must be under different laws of physics since it's a different dimension, maybe it's sounds like a fart you just have to have the right technology to hear it, maybe a bowl of jello hooked up to a light bulb would produce a sound audible to our skin in that dimension.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## busyLivin (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> But hey let's not make this religious.



it will be soon enough...


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry but the pasghetti monster has no sauce, therefore I denounce him as real, no self respecting pasghetti monster would make his presence minus sauce.  Yes I'm the boy who called the emperor out on having no clothes.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

i see that speghetti and meatballs monstar everywhere!

What the fuck does it represent?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> don't ask me!
> 
> ask God if he exists.
> 
> But hey let's not make this religious.


 That's a better answer that I thought I would get.  I figured you say something about how the universe has cycles because it reached puberty...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> i see that speghetti and meatballs monstar everywhere!
> 
> What the fuck does it represent?


 Idiocy.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

Even if say you do end up in some heaven, hell, nirvana, limbo, valhalla, River Stix, hades, where ever, you'll be asking why am I here, who created this place and who created the creator of this place.  Once you find the answer you'll end up questioning the answer to the question.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 21, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Even if say you do end up in some heaven, hell, nirvana, limbo, valhalla, River Stix, hades, where ever, you'll be asking why am I here, who created this place and who created the creator of this place.  Once you find the answer you'll end up questioning the answer to the question.


If God exists, then He exists outside of the Universe: thus He is not bound by the laws we know ( eg. beginning, end) .


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

this shit is crazy.


I think all this is very interesting but my imigination and thoughts are kickin in and i want to go to sleep soon 

Damn i hate getting emotional.

Sorry if i sound a bit girly


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> i see that speghetti and meatballs monstar everywhere!
> 
> *What the fuck does it represent?*


The one and only true God!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

huh?

It looks like speghetti, meatballs and a snail popping out, that's all.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> huh?
> 
> It looks like speghetti, meatballs and a snail popping out, that's all.


 formanrules just wants you to play with his noodle.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> If God exists, then He exists outside of the Universe: thus He is not bound by the laws we know ( eg. beginning, end) .


So you don't think God created us to get a better understanding of why he was created?  A little become a creator to make a connection with my creator?  Maybe he deciphered the code for his make up and used it to build us just as we're slow breaking his code for how he created us to the point that someday we'll be able to create a universe on our own, maybe in cyberspace?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2005)

Then again, maybe he's just a sadist...


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

stop it maniclion your putting my brain in to overdrive


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, there's a universe inside my head!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe that's it the big bang was the collision of a sperm and an ovum.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

now you got me thinking of sex again when i aint getting any


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> scientists think that the universe is shrinking and when it comes to a close the next big bang will happen.
> 
> It is a continious cycle.
> 
> ...


 No, the universe is expanding. People think that expansion has to start at a finite point, which would make it hard to define the expansion of the universe, but mathematically, an infinite value can still expand. The problem with the theory that the universe is expanding is that would mean that as the universe expanded from two set points, the distance between those points would also expand, and since the speed of light is a finite value, that means that the conception of space and time change. For example, lets say that another galaxy is 5 million light years away so we send a beam of light to that galaxy, but as time progressed, the point in our solar system where we sent the beam from, and the point in the other solar system would grow farther apart, making 5 million light years a much smaller value now than 5 million light years from now, which would be when it reached the other galaxy, because of the expansion of the universe.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 21, 2005)

good stuff gococks


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> good stuff gococks


physics is fun for all....


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 21, 2005)

∞

Hey gococks, this image looks familiar.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> ∞
> 
> Hey gococks, this image looks familiar.


 That's Topolos mom with her legs behind her head...


----------



## god hand (Sep 21, 2005)

FUCK THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS THREAD!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> FUCK THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS THREAD!


Yes all gorgeous women should fuck the creator of this thread.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> No, the universe is expanding. People think that expansion has to start at a finite point, which would make it hard to define the expansion of the universe, but mathematically, an infinite value can still expand. The problem with the theory that the universe is expanding is that would mean that as the universe expanded from two set points, the distance between those points would also expand, and since the speed of light is a finite value, that means that the conception of space and time change. For example, lets say that another galaxy is 5 million light years away so we send a beam of light to that galaxy, but as time progressed, the point in our solar system where we sent the beam from, and the point in the other solar system would grow farther apart, making 5 million light years a much smaller value now than 5 million light years from now, which would be when it reached the other galaxy, because of the expansion of the universe.


   my brain can't handle this


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 21, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> my brain can't handle this


  Given the right dose of adderall during finals week, I bet your brain could handle it....


----------



## brogers (Sep 21, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> scientists think that the universe is shrinking and when it comes to a close the next big bang will happen.
> 
> It is a continious cycle.
> 
> ...


IF you believe this, why worry at all..
According to the oscillating theory, if another explosion occurred after the collapse of the universe, all things would be set into motion exactly as they were in the first place.  In other words, you existed in infinite cycles before this "present" and you will still exist in the infinite cycles in the future, exactly as you are, doing the exact same thing, over and over and over.

Weird theory huh.  (No I don't believe it)


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 21, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> IF you believe this, why worry at all..
> According to the oscillating theory, if another explosion occurred after the collapse of the universe, all things would be set into motion exactly as they were in the first place. In other words, you existed in infinite cycles before this "present" and you will still exist in the infinite cycles in the future, exactly as you are, doing the exact same thing, over and over and over.
> 
> Weird theory huh. (No I don't believe it)


 I'm glad you don't believe it because this is not the Oscillation Theory. The Oscillation Theory states that the universe expands and will eventually begin to compress and will do this at regular intervals throughout time, which is where the term Oscillation comes from. Basically, it means that the universe will continue to expand but eventually the force of gravity will cause it to contract again, then the extreme density of the universe contracting will cause another big bang, which will expand until the forces of gravity cause it to begin to contract again and so on and so on, but supposedly matter can be thrown so far from the point source of a big bang that it would survive the next contraction, meaning all matter is not created from one single big bang, but there is only one single point in space where this could happen, and it would happen at the same point in space every time. This is how scientists with no belief in a supreme being at all prove that there was no beginning to existence, but it can't be proven because there is not enough mass in the universe to create a gravitational force strong enough to pull galaxies together, or at least we can't prove that there is.


----------



## god hand (Sep 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I'm glad you don't believe it because this is not the Oscillation Theory. The Oscillation Theory states that the universe expands and will eventually begin to compress and will do this at regular intervals throughout time, which is where the term Oscillation comes from. Basically, it means that the universe will continue to expand but eventually the force of gravity will cause it to contract again, then the extreme density of the universe contracting will cause another big bang, which will expand until the forces of gravity cause it to begin to contract again and so on and so on, but supposedly matter can be thrown so far from the point source of a big bang that it would survive the next contraction, meaning all matter is not created from one single big bang, but there is only one single point in space where this could happen, and it would happen at the same point in space every time. This is how scientists with no belief in a supreme being at all prove that there was no beginning to existence, but it can't be proven because there is not enough mass in the universe to create a gravitational force strong enough to pull galaxies together, or at least we can't prove that there is.



Damn, someone did their homework.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn, someone did their homework.


 haha, If you major in Chemistry, you have to take a good amount of physics.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> formanrules just wants you to play with his noodle.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Idiocy.


*If you believe that Creationism should be taught in school then I can see why this is your opinion,*



In recent weeks, *a satirical attack on the teaching of Creationism in American schools* has become the world's fastest growing 'religion'. The Noodly Saviour looked at the furore He had created and pronounced it good, writes James Langton
A parody of the Sistine Chapel paintings

For a growing band of devoted followers, He is the Supreme Being; creator of the universe and all living things. To the rest of us, the Flying Spaghetti Monster looks like a giant heap of pasta and meatballs topped with eyeballs on stalks. As it turns out, both interpretations are correct.

In the past few weeks, the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster has become perhaps the world's fastest-growing "religion" and maybe its most improbable. While no one can be sure of the exact numbers of "Pastafarians", as acolytes are called, they may number in the millions.

All of which has come as something of a shock to Bobby Henderson, an unemployed physics graduate from Oregon. According to Mr Henderson, the FSM - as His Noodliness is sometimes known - "revealed himself to me in a dream". Like most mysterious prophets, Mr Henderson communicates with the outside world only occasionally, although this may be more to do with having only one telephone line to his home in the small town of Corvallis and a Google e-mail account swamped by hundreds of messages every day.

Not that he ever saw himself as a rival to Mohammed or Abraham. The divine inspiration that came to the 25-year-old one night earlier this year was originally intended as a satire on attempts by some Christian groups to change the way evolution is taught in science classes in some American schools.

In particular, Mr Henderson was taking aim at the concept of Intelligent Design, or ID, which provides a supposedly scientific alternative to the Old Testament belief that God created the world in six days and nights, but which dismisses most of the fossil record as false and which relies on the Earth being far younger than geological evidence shows.

Supporters say the universe is so complex that it can only be the work of a higher intelligence. They are pushing to have it taught in science lessons as an alternative to Darwin's theory of natural selection. It has the support of many leading conservatives, including Senator Bill Frist, the Senate majority leader, and President Bush, who has said ID has a place in the classroom "so people can understand what the debate is all about".

But while the "theory" relies on the existence of a god, it does not specify which god. It was only when the state of Kansas announced earlier this year that its schools could teach ID in science classes that the Flying Spaghetti Monster made Himself widely known.

In an open letter to the Kansas Board of Education in July, Mr Henderson wrote: "I think we can all agree that it is important for students to hear multiple viewpoints so they can choose for themselves the theory that makes the most sense to them. I am concerned, however, that students will only hear one theory of Intelligent Design.

"I and many others around the world are of the strong belief that the universe was created by a Flying Spaghetti Monster."

He ends his letter with the telling comment: "I think we can all look forward to the time when these three theories are given equal time in our science classrooms across the country, and eventually the world; One third time for Intelligent Design, one third time for Flying Spaghetti Monsterism, and one third time for logical conjecture based on overwhelming observable evidence."

To support his account, he added a crudely drawn picture of the deity "creating a mountain, trees and a midget" and, as an afterthought, posted the whole thing on his website.

Barely three months later, Mr Henderson has discovered that he really has created a monster. His website - www.venganza.org - receives as many as two million hits a day. It has been featured on several widely read blogs, one of which is offering a $1 million (£545,000) prize for "proof" that the Flying Spaghetti Monster does not exist.

Some of the faithful have created images of their Divine Saucy Leader, including one that reproduces Michelangelo's Creation of Adam, but with the image of the creator replaced by the Flying Spaghetti Monster.

Some "Pastafarians" speak of the rapture that they felt when first touched by "His Noodly Appendage" or offer prayers that end with the word "ramen" - as in the Japanese noodle - rather than "amen". Others may have been drawn by a vision of Heaven that includes a stripper factory and a beer volcano and what its founder calls the church's "flimsy moral standards".

In addition, according to the creed of Flying Spaghetti Monsterism, every Friday is a religious holiday, while true believers are urged to dress as pirates because of their founder's discovery of a causal relationship between global warming and a decline in the number of buccaneers in the past 200 years.

The serious message behind FSM, however, is not lost amid its bizarre mythology. Kansas has long been a battlefield between America's religious right and supporters of Darwin. In 1925, the Scopes Monkey Trial saw the state's unsuccessful attempt to stop the teaching of any aspect of evolution, including the theory that man and apes share a common ancestor.

More recently, conservatives have taken control of the state's board of education, pushing through a review of science teaching by a majority of six to four votes. The board is expected to endorse the teaching of ID next month, and other states are thinking of following suit.

Only three members of the Kansas School Board have replied to Mr Henderson's appeal to have Flying Spaghetti Monsterism placed on the curriculum - all of whom are opponents of ID, which they see as Creationism dressed up as a pseudo-science.

"I will add your theory to a long list of alternative theories I intend to introduce when it is appropriate,'' wrote one, Sue Gamble. "I am practising how to do this with a straight face which is difficult since it's such a ridiculous subject; it is also sad that we are even having the discussion."

It is a sentiment that Mr Henderson shares. "I don't have a problem with religion," he says. "What I have a problem with is religion posing as science. If there is a god and he's intelligent, then I would guess he has a sense of humour."

In his original appeal to Kansas, the physicist demanded that his pseudo-religion be given equal time in the classroom with both evolution and Intelligent Design. If rejected, he has promised to take legal action, with an offer of free help from at least one lawyer. Pedro Irigonegaray, who defended the teaching of evolution at the school board hearing earlier this year, says: "I have made myself available to the Spaghetti Monster as counsel of record, at no charge."

Of the thousands of e-mails Mr Henderson has received, he says that about 95 per cent have been supportive, while the other five per cent "have said I am going to hell".

One wrote: "It is interesting that evolution advocates use derision and sarcasm to deal with those who believe Intelligent Design." Another said: "I pray for mercy for you as you seem to feel so comfortable hurting and mocking the very creator who gave you the ability to do such. It's a little ironic."

Meanwhile, true believers can now order souvenirs from the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster website, including T-shirts from $13.99 (£7.50), a coffee mug and a car bumper sticker. Mr Henderson says the proceeds may be used to fund the campaign or, in the best tradition of dubious cult leaders, to buy a yacht that he has long fancied. If the sales really take off, it may also help him avoid having to take up his only job offer so far since leaving Oregon State University - programming slot machines in Las Vegas.

Other recent developments include the discovery of a toasted cheese sandwich miraculously bearing the image of His Noodliness that sold for $41 (£22) in an eBay auction and a hymn whose tune at least will be familiar to members of the Women's Institute or England cricket fans. The chorus runs:

"Bring me my bowl of pasta gold!

Bring me my meatballs of desire!

Bring me my sauce with herbs untold!

Bring me my bolognese of fire!"

As for whether there will still be Pastafarians in 2,000 years from now, there are already signs of trouble ahead. Some of the faithful question whether their Noodly Saviour might be made of linguini rather than spaghetti. Such people, Mr Henderson says, "give me a headache".


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *If you believe that Creationism should be taught in school then I can see why this is your opinion,*


 Outside of a theology class, Creationism has no place in _public _grade school (religious schools are another matter).


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2005)

Creationism and Evolution *both *require faith.

I don't propose teaching creationism in schools, but I find it funny that evolution is just accepted. I submit that believing in evolution requires just as much faith as believing in a creator.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Creationism and Evolution *both *require faith.
> 
> I don't propose teaching creationism in schools, but I find it funny that evolution is just accepted. I submit that believing in evolution requires just as much faith as believing in a creator.


Agree 100%


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 22, 2005)

disagree 100%


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> disagree 100%


Why, because there is soooo much *proof *of evolution.

Like all the fossils they have found of transitional species?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Creationism and Evolution *both *require faith.
> 
> I don't propose teaching creationism in schools, but I find it funny that evolution is just accepted. I submit that believing in evolution requires just as much faith as believing in a creator.




Used to be 100% belief in Evolution.  The more I read and Learn the more I beleive your Statement Pepper


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Used to be 100% belief in Evolution.  The more I read and Learn the more I beleive your Statement Pepper


You're not alone...


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Creationism and Evolution *both *require faith.
> 
> I don't propose teaching creationism in schools, but I find it funny that evolution is just accepted. I submit that believing in evolution requires just as much faith as believing in a creator.



One has massive amounts of research, data and  facts to back it up, the other has none...just faith ( and dozens of other religion's to contend with)....and has some extremely crazy ideas about how the world came to be.....scientifically speaking that is.
To compare  the plausibility of both to each other is just comical..
You can't be serous.....can you????


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> One has massive amounts of research, data and  facts to back it up, the other has none...just faith ( and dozens of other religion's to contend with)....and has some extremely crazy ideas about how the world came to be.....scientifically speaking that is.
> To compare  the plausibility of both to each other is just comical..
> You can't be serous.....can you????



I agree 100%


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> One has massive amounts of research, data and facts to back it up, the other has none...just faith ( and dozens of other religion's to contend with)....and has some extremely crazy ideas about how the world came to be.....scientifically speaking that is.
> To compare the plausibility of both to each other is just comical..
> You can't be serous.....can you????


It is comical. It is much more believable that there is a creator than we evolved.

Link to this massive amout of facts. That is what is funny.

All I am saying is that there is no proof of evolution yet we teach it as gospel.

Christians and other "creation" believers are not the biggest enemy to the theory of evolution. The paleontologists are.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2005)

Seriously, which is more difficult to beleive: that there is some being greater than ourselves that "created" the world we know *or *that the 20 amino acids necessary for life just happened to form?

I am not asking you to believe anything, I am just saying that your beliefs require just as much faith as mine.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> It is comical. It is much more believable that there is a creator than we evolved.* If you believe in God then this kind of thinking is understandable*
> 
> Link to this massive amout of facts. That is what is funny. Hell look it up if you want, *I'm sure you could spend years poring over the data....to argue this is just ridiculous.......Do I think Humans have all the answers????....absolutely not! but to find some flaws in current scientific data doesn't prove that the sun is just a Chariot racing across the sky.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2005)

Foreman, that post is almost un-readable. WTF are you trying to say?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, humans don't know shit yet.......will take then hundreds of years to figure it out...science and all its branches are just in their infancy



So you must have alot of FAITH in our scientists and there Data and how they evaluate it to come up with this THEORY of Evolution.  Theories are debunked all the time, when we learn more.  And since we are in our "infancy" we are far from determining whether Creationism or Evolution occured.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So you must have alot of FAITH in our scientists and there Data and how they evaluate it to come up with this THEORY of Evolution.  Theories are debunked all the time, when we learn more.  And since we are in our "infancy" we are far from determining whether Creationism or Evolution occured.


If you read my statement you would know the answer to that question.
Here is a hint from my post...I agree 100%, *humans don't know shit yet*....do you hear me now???


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 22, 2005)

If they don't know anything, then faith is required to believe in them.

I think that's all Pepper is saying.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you read my statement you would know the answer to that question.
> Here is a hint from my post...I agree 100%, *humans don't know shit yet*....do you hear me now???




And if you read my statement you would know what I am getting at.....


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Foreman, that post is almost un-readable. WTF are you trying to say?


It's very clear but I will try and say it anouther way.

1. I do not put all my trust in Human teachings ( i.e. science). They have a long way to go still.

2. the fact that Humans cant explain everything yet is not proof that God exists or dosent exist!

3. A person who believes the Bible will very often disbelieve science that conflicts with their religion's teachings.

4. I think evolution is plausible and the best possible answer so far.....is it 100% correct?? I doubt it, but personally I don't require all the answers of the universe right now....I will give the stupid humans a few millenia to figure out all the answers.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> And if you read my statement you would know what I am getting at.....


If you are going to talk in circles with nothing to say then you will have to do it without me. As a matter of fact I wont even get involved in your silly argument style.....Good bye and have a great day.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you are going to talk in circles with nothing to say then you will have to do it without me. As a matter of fact I wont even get involved in your silly argument style.....Good bye and have a great day.




LOL you crack me up sometimes


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

Good day to you sir, I will have none of your foolishness.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ahh come on place nice


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thats it I am taking my ball and leaving


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 22, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Seriously, which is more difficult to beleive: that there is some being greater than ourselves that "created" the world we know *or *that the 20 amino acids necessary for life just happened to form?
> 
> I am not asking you to believe anything, I am just saying that your beliefs require just as much faith as mine.




well obviously there is a greater being that created us is harder to believe.

LOL the ingrediants for life is energy, water and an atmosphere not the 20 amino acids - that's just protein


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> well obviously there is a greater being that created us is harder to believe.
> 
> LOL the ingrediants for life is energy, water and an atmosphere not the 20 amino acids - that's just protein


"just protein?"

Go Google "amino acids" and "evolution"

just protein.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 22, 2005)

hehe


----------



## god hand (Sep 22, 2005)

FUCK THE PERSON WHO MADE THIS THREAD IN THE ANUS WITH A STILL POLE!     STOP MAKING THESE DAMN THREADS! ALL THAT HAPPENS IS ONE BIG FUCKING WAR BETWEEN THE ONES WHO BELIEVE IN GOD AND THE ONES THAT DOESNT!


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 22, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> well obviously there is a greater being that created us is harder to believe.
> 
> LOL the ingrediants for life is energy, water and an atmosphere not the 20 amino acids - that's just protein


 Well two out of three ain't bad. The three necessities for life to live and evolve in are liquid water, energy and the building blocks of all organic molecules, like carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen and oxygen. For life to begin, simple elements must be able to form more complex molecules. But the most important is liquid water because it exists at the temperature at which chemicals can react with each other, and without water we would have no hydrophobic or hydrophilic molecucles which drive certain elements to react with each other, meaning no testosterone, because it's hydrophobic.


----------



## god hand (Sep 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Well two out of three ain't bad. The three necessities for life to live and evolve in are liquid water, energy and the building blocks of all organic molecules, like carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen and oxygen. For life to begin, simple elements must be able to form more complex molecules. But the most important is liquid water because it exists at the temperature at which chemicals can react with each other, and without water we would have no hydrophobic or hydrophilic molecucles which drive certain elements to react with each other, meaning no testosterone, because it's hydrophobic.


  I'm impressed! I thought you where just some stupid #^@(&*$. But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm impressed! I thought you where just some stupid #^@(&*$. But *I guess I was wrong*.


What were the odds of that?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> The answer to everything = *∞ *
> 
> *Honest it came to me in my dream last night, I've been puzzling about with mandelbrot sets for the past few days and last night in my sleep it hit me, even if we come up with the question how we came to be more questions will pop up ad infinitum. The deeper we look macrotically or microtically (yeah new words I just made up)it will just go on and on and on.......*


There was no big bang, just an ever-changing series of little ones
that never stops and has always been -


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 22, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm impressed! I thought you where just some stupid #^@(&*$. But I guess I was wrong.


haha,I've heard this before, what made you think i was a dumbass? I do research in an analytical chemistry lab, and on my first day, one of the professors for an environmental chem. lab next to mine came up to me and said "You kind of look like a jock", and asked if I needed help finding someone.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2005)

The point of this thread is not whether we were farted, sneezed, snapped, blinked into existence.  Say we do find out that there is a God, what if he created us in an attempt to see what it's like to create a universe so he could better understand how/why he was created.  Say God meets his maker and finds out that his maker doesn't know why he exists.  Say we end up creating a complete universe in a large super computer and they find out eventually that we made them to become creators ourselves because we didn't know why we existed.

 It will be a question never answered because it will go on infinitely.

 ∞*Π = ?


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 23, 2005)

Here.........roll this around in your noggins.........http://map.gsfc.nasa.gov/m_uni/uni_101bb2.html


----------

